# saw a truck on my way in to work this morning.



## rhunt13 (May 5, 2010)

1 ton dump truck. lettering on the door read 
"G. Smith tree work, and roofing"
thought it was funny. did he get into the roofing part after dropping a tree the wrong way?


----------



## Job Corps Tree (May 5, 2010)

*saw a truck on my way to work this morning*

In NE IL we had driveway sealing and tree work Hack's are everwhere


----------



## KD57 (May 5, 2010)

There is one running around here that advertises landscaping, mowing, tree removal and glass repair, lol. He stopped by here and asked about doing the mowing for the shop. We have a big gravel parking lot, and told me not to be concerned if he threw a rock and busted a window, his brother does glass repair.


----------



## Zig (May 8, 2010)

*Too skilled?*

KD57's right! I'm in Texas too, and I don't go a week without seeing someone's tree, landscape, waterfeature, fence, decking, roofing, and window washing biz described or crammed onto a small magnetic sign...and they'll try and outbid you any day of the week!


----------



## Rftreeman (May 8, 2010)

I see it like this, if I know how to do it and do it right then what's the problem, I advertise tree work and lawn care and a few other things, does that make me a hack, I think not.........


----------



## Zig (May 8, 2010)

*No fair, you actually know what you're doin'...*

The fact that you distinguish yourself by stating you know how to do it, and do it right, is what makes you different. There are too many inexperienced, and outright dangerous "tree trimmers" in SA, and many people passing on bad info, unintentionally or not, about tree, lawn care etc.(Miraclegro is great! So is skeletonizing the trees! Hahaha!) that I spend a lot of time cleaning up incorrect cuts, painting limbs that were missed by people who only had a ladder, convincing people that, no, that other guy was wrong when he said "your tree will do just fine if we remove 80% of it, and let all those lil sprouts grow out from around it"...nothing against you, just what I have to deal with, when it comes to the people who try and do the jack of all trades thing, and mess up the local tree population, in the process...


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

I climb trees and moonlight as an exoctic dancer with my a partner Biff the goat , it works well for me ...


----------



## Rftreeman (May 8, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I climb trees and moonlight as an exoctic dancer with my a partner Biff the goat , it works well for me ...


I don't believe I'd told that one....


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I don't believe I'd told that one....



Why? you think thats weird ?


----------



## banshee67 (May 8, 2010)

convenient coincidence or necessary evil, thats for the customer to find out!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 8, 2010)

I think some landscapers who also do tree work have no business touching a saw , they should stick to cutting down the grass not tree's ..


----------



## TreEmergencyB (May 8, 2010)

*no lie*

I seen "Just call bob Handy Man Service" in traffic the other day SUV with a sticker on the door, Lil 6' trailer with brush and a crapsman in it. Tried to get a picture of his door sticker but his wife was looking at me funny


----------



## Rftreeman (May 9, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think some landscapers who also do tree work have no business touching a saw , they should stick to cutting down the grass not tree's ..


you got that right........


----------



## Brodie (May 9, 2010)

I reckon if they can do what they advertise well then good on them for branching out into different parts of the markets. Having said that I dont think it is right for people who have little knowledge in lots of different things should be extending themselves into other markets you need to be good at one thing before you try them all. 

As for the thought that landscapers or mower men should not be doing tree work well I agree not without training. Im my case thought I own a tree care business but we have also branched out into a few other markets, we do lawns, garden construction, fencing both rural and urban and in the next year will be looking at starting a landscaping team to extend the business further. My point is that all my guys be it the mowing team or the landscape team are all given at least an introduction to tree care and how to make proper cuts and just generally care for the trees and at the point that the tree needs climbing well thats when the tree team is called in. I believe this is a much more efficient way fro people to do business i know it saves me bringing a whole team out to remove one branch that anyone could do. 

Just my thoughts on how we can make ours and all horticulture industries work better and together.


----------



## Grace Tree (May 9, 2010)

I own a brain surgery clinic where you can get your oil changed while you're having surgery. I call it PHIL'S BRAIN AND DRAIN. I'm very successful but it's the only one in town. Once I start franchising it will be bye bye to tree work.
Phil


----------



## flushcut (May 9, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I think some landscapers who also do tree work have no business touching a saw , they should stick to cutting down the grass not tree's ..



I'll second that. We have two landscapers that we do their tree cutting. We advertise them and they advertise for us it's a nice set up and to all AS members it is a worth while arrangement. We have even marketed to landscapers but you must check out their quality of work and make sure it is on par with your standards if not walk away.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 9, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I see it like this, if I know how to do it and do it right then what's the problem, I advertise tree work and lawn care and a few other things, does that make me a hack, I think not.........




Not cracking on you, but all the hacks "say" they know how to do it right. All the while they are hooking live trees, and if you tell them they can't hook a green tree that's not coming down, it's "what da ya mean, how else would I get up there?". The other thing is, are they licensed and insured for the work they "know" how to do? If they have a truck, a saw, and they know how to do it, JUST GO GET THE LICENSE, that will be the easy part if they already know how to do it, Joe.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 9, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> Not cracking on you, but all the hacks "say" they know how to do it right. All the while they are hooking live trees, and if you tell them they can't hook a green tree that's not coming down, it's "what da ya mean, how else would I get up there?". The other thing is, are they licensed and insured for the work they "know" how to do? If they have a truck, a saw, and they know how to do it, JUST GO GET THE LICENSE, that will be the easy part if they already know how to do it, Joe.


you mean to tell me I can't hook a green tree, well then what color do they have to be.....


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 11, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> you mean to tell me I can't hook a green tree, well then what color do they have to be.....



Yes , sure a green tree" hooker "is rare in these parts, lol


----------



## Zig (May 11, 2010)

Baaa-zing! Wait, what the hey are you talking about? Hooking green to... what? I feel really old, and outta place, or a like a foreigner,lost in a crowded metropolis with your crazy slang...hooking with a polesaw, as apposed to climbing, and tying stuff off, or something much more sinister?Like climbing with spikes/gaffs on a LIVE tree? You kids and your terminology...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 11, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> I own a brain surgery clinic where you can get your oil changed while you're having surgery. I call it PHIL'S BRAIN AND DRAIN. I'm very successful but it's the only one in town. Once I start franchising it will be bye bye to tree work.
> Phil





Hmmm. You've been doing a lot of work for Congress, haven't you?


----------



## rarefish383 (May 11, 2010)

Zig said:


> Baaa-zing! Wait, what the hey are you talking about? Hooking green to... what? I feel really old, and outta place, or a like a foreigner,lost in a crowded metropolis with your crazy slang...hooking with a polesaw, as apposed to climbing, and tying stuff off, or something much more sinister?Like climbing with spikes/gaffs on a LIVE tree? You kids and your terminology...




Sorry Zig, I'm 54, so not exactly a kid. Yes, I mean spiking a tree. Maybe it's just in MD we call our spikes, Hooks. The Gaff is the little pointed piece on the inside of the foot that sticks the tree. There are pole gaffs that are short, and tree gaffs of various length, to go through the bark and hit wood. So in my twisted way of thinking, if someone were to say they gaffed a tree, the picture that comes to mind is a guy holding 2 little pointed gaffs in his hands trying to climb. 

Just for fun I googled Karl Kuemmerling to see what they call those things. Not spikes or hooks. They are refered to as "Climbers". Mine are a pair of Bashlin Aluminium Offset Climbers, with tree gaffs.

Yes, by Green, I mean live. Although if I take down a Green tree and split the wood, the wood would still be considered Green and the tree would be considered quite dead. I think I refered to the tree in the first half of the sentence as "live", then in the second half as "green". I guess I did that so I wouldn't be redundent by using the same word twice in the same sentence.

Now I'm starting to get a headache from trying to psyco-babble the reason I used the words I used to make a point some one already made. 

In short a Jack of all trades is a Master of none. 

A case in point. I spoke with a landscaper a couple weeks ago. He was checking out 86 trees he planted for a beach comunity. He lost 6 trees in the first year, not bad, I think. Then he showed me several trees bent from the prevailing winds off the water. His solution was to take a hook billed knife and cut grooves 1/3 the way around the trunk on the opposite side as the wind. He made a cut about every inch for 2 feet up the trunk. He said when the callus tissue formed it would be wider than the bark on the other side, hence, straightening the tree. His landscaping was beautiful, but I wouldn't want him around my trees. 

See ya, I'm going to bed, Joe.


----------



## mr. holden wood (May 12, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> I see it like this, if I know how to do it and do it right then what's the problem, I advertise tree work and lawn care and a few other things, does that make me a hack, I think not.........



Hacks top trees and spike prunes both of which you have defended. So I would say if the shoe fits, wear it .....


----------

